# Well, if Audi don't know....



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

....what chance do I have! :lol:

so, having a bit of trouble getting a touch up paint for my S8... it's the final edition, so that means special paint, and no one has it...

had to order from Audi... and it had to be made in Germany for me, take several weeks and cost a small fortune....

so today, I eventually used it on the new trim I bought... again from Audi, pre primed and at great expense... 

this is the correct paint, as far as Audi is concerned... dolomit grey pearl effect...

anyone think that when I put the clear coat on this, it's going to change to the same colour as the original one - the right side.... :wall::wall:










oh, and just on the off chance someone on here can tell... here is the picture that I had to send to Audi for them to work out the paint code... I'm pretty sure it's missing, but they came back with: Z7J 










:thumb:


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

the n5 appears to represent aqua blue pearlescent ?










that colour ?

it may change with clearcoat but those 2 bits do look different.

edit : looking at your S8 thats not even close ,sorry


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> anyone think that when I put the clear coat on this, it's going to change to the same colour as the original one - the right side.... :wall::wall:


In a word *NO*, that looks a boat ride away from being close.

Do you not have a local paint shop you use that may possibly colour match it for you?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

N5D is the leather type for the car, nothing to do with the external colour... ;-)

I tried that first too!!! :lol:

the space for the external paint code seems to be missing on mine... and I'm pretty sure the colour they have sent is waaay out...

maybe the clear coat tomorrow will sort it out, but I can't see it!!!

:thumb:

looking for this colour :










:thumb:


----------



## Ian-83 (Mar 28, 2011)

Is that your car in the pic? If so I work for VW and can look up Audi chassis numbers. Can see if I can get a paint code for you.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Yeah my pic above is mine, that would be great thanks... Can you see the chassis code from my first post OK?!?


----------



## b9rgo1234 (May 3, 2009)

A final edition only came in a couple of colours, so it should be Avus silver, which is LY7J .


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Cheers! Not sure why this is so hard for Audi! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## b9rgo1234 (May 3, 2009)

They do like to make it hard. It seems only the final editions had the colour codes blanked out.
Audi customer services should be able to confirm if you give them your VIN :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

^^ it was Audi customer services in Glasgow that f**ked it all up in the first place, they had the car, the pic and the service history!!! 

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

In the full pic of your car, it's looking more Avus Silver to me.

Have you tried using one of these type things, where you can punch in your reg number, and it SHOULD give you the Paint Code :

http://www.carpaintrepair.co.uk/acatalog/Audi-Spray-Paint-Delux-Kit.html


----------



## b9rgo1234 (May 3, 2009)

If the computer doesn't give the answer first time they wont look for it.
http://forum.a8parts.co.uk/showthread.php?t=186 This website might be worth a look at :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

LY7J C2 Avus Silver Pearlescent (Final edition S8)

Seems more like it....

:thumb:


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

aerosol's mate you'll never get the right match unless the can was made with the same paint that was used to paint the car. All colours come from the factory with a variation so a silver will have around 6 varients depending on year and batch of paint.

Best get some of your botique wax's in the sales section and get your trim into a bodyshop so you can blame them for the colour being wrong :lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

:lol:

Yeah, I know they can be a bit troublesome, hence why I went to the bother (and expense) of using Audi...

Maybe when they actually give me the right code, it may be a bit of a closer match!!! :lol: :wall:

Nice waxes are going nowhere! 

:thumb:


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

I've never understood why manufacturers pic a colour then make six or more shades of the same colour then when you put all 6 odd colour chips against the car none seem bang on ! Why cant they just pick the colour and keep to it ! Nice car btw cueball


----------



## rsblue (May 8, 2011)

def avus silver same as the b6 rs4s


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Just a long shot, but have a look in the service book sometimes they have vin tag in there that's in the photo. 
If you have no joy with that mate. I'll look into it at work for you to get a more exact colour code for you. :thumb:


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

craigeh123 said:


> I've never understood why manufacturers pic a colour then make six or more shades of the same colour then when you put all 6 odd colour chips against the car none seem bang on ! Why cant they just pick the colour and keep to it ! Nice car btw cueball


If I recall correctly, reason for different shades. Is it depends where the at was made. We get this at work with some of the bmw colours which don't look or match anything like the colour of the car, and were using bmw's own paint mixing system, you'd of thought that as its genuine bmw paint it would be a better match. :thumb:


----------



## Ian-83 (Mar 28, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> Yeah my pic above is mine, that would be great thanks... Can you see the chassis code from my first post OK?!?


Right managed to find out I can access one of the systems at home. I have put your chassis number in and it gives a colour code of 9996, is this same as what you have on the touch up? I can try the chassis number at work tomorrow to see what it says using ETKA which is the VAG parts system.

Just done a search on Google and 9996 indicates a custom colour! But not what the colour is


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

It must be a VW/Audi thing


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

craigeh123 said:


> I've never understood why manufacturers pic a colour then make six or more shades of the same colour then when you put all 6 odd colour chips against the car none seem bang on ! Why cant they just pick the colour and keep to it ! Nice car btw cueball


You ever tried mixing 400L of paint? Then doing the same again 6 months later, pigments change, different shades for different production eras it impossible to match on each batch or they would have nailed it by now. Hence why most bodyshops have to blend colours on to the adjacent panels to match.


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> :lol:
> 
> Yeah, I know they can be a bit troublesome, hence why I went to the bother (and expense) of using Audi...
> 
> ...


They should be able to get it from your reg and chassis really  numpties


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

^^ totally agree... :lol:

anyway...It's amazing how much better things look when you get the right colour... 

Just drying off now next to the radiator, ready for the clear coat tomorrow.... 










:thumb:


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

DId you spray that yourself Cue?
Have you got a spray gun & compressor or was it a rattle can job? 
Looks pretty good so far!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

cheers... just the rattle can, in my dining room... 

pretty happy with the finish TBH... should look good once the clear goes on...



:thumb:


----------



## b9rgo1234 (May 3, 2009)

Looks good :thumb: Did you go with Avus silver?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

cheers, yeah I did... should be almost perfect once the clear is on!



:thumb:


----------



## b9rgo1234 (May 3, 2009)

Fantastic  I'm glad to have helped. :driver:


----------



## Mk3Brick (May 24, 2012)

Kerr said:


> It must be a VW/Audi thing


OMG pistachio base Harliquin polo. rare as hens teeth!


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Mk3Brick said:


> OMG pistachio base Harliquin polo. rare as hens teeth!


I wonder why .......they must hove sold loads from new


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

very good colour match on the second try... looks perfect.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Billion miles away.I dont think the clear cote will alter it much.If it does itl be very minimal.


----------

